# just made my first slingshot what bands should i fit



## BlackhatLP (Nov 5, 2019)

hope you can see the picks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum Nice finish I would say a very light set of bands to start out, since Im not sure on how much resistance there will be due to the configuration. I’m looking forward to seeing your future post on this Natty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

The Hunchback Slingshot. Why not?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hmmmm....Hey, creativity is alive and well in the UK. Let us know how it shoots. If you are not pleased with it,you might shorten it down just past the bend.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! That's a pretty cool looking frame, I haven't seen one like that before. Let us know how it shoots for you. I'll second Tag by saying start with some light bands. Did you glue the forks to another piece of wood for the handle?


----------



## BlackhatLP (Nov 5, 2019)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Welcome to the forum! That's a pretty cool looking frame, I haven't seen one like that before. Let us know how it shoots for you. I'll second Tag by saying start with some light bands. Did you glue the forks to another piece of wood for the handle?


----------



## BlackhatLP (Nov 5, 2019)

Thank for your comment last time I had a catapult was 50 years ago, I saw a video and thought yes I can be 10 again. I saw that odd shaped twig and thought, yes. I don't mind if it doesn't shoot well I had so much fun making it. LLAP


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That's certainly a unique frame!


----------



## BlackhatLP (Nov 5, 2019)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Welcome to the forum! That's a pretty cool looking frame, I haven't seen one like that before. Let us know how it shoots for you. I'll second Tag by saying start with some light bands. Did you glue the forks to another piece of wood for the handle?


Yes i glued the two parts together and used brass pins, all done with hand tools. i'm glad you liked the look, i have more odd looking things in the works LLAP


----------

